# (Music) Concert's on DVD/Video?



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've never been very keen on visual presentations of music on TV/DVD, this morning at breakfast the friend I'm visiting started raving about his newish home cinema and how good some concert films that he had acquired was! So, for the last two hours we have been sampling 10-12 different concerts, and while most of them are quite delightful seen as "movies", almost all of them makes me sick to my stomach from a musical standpoint; none of films correlate what I see with what I hear. Some examples:

Some Jazz with Keith Jarrett Trio, in the soundtrack all instruments mixed in the middle whilst on the screen the piano is clearly on the right, drums in the middle and bass to the left. 

Mozart's Eine Kleine nachtmusik in a very audiophile recording and Mahler's fourth where half of the orchestra sits behind you despite being shown in its entirety from the front, nauseating... 

..what is your take on this?

/ptr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ptr said:


> I've never been very keen on visual presentations of music on TV/DVD, this morning at breakfast the friend I'm visiting started raving about his newish home cinema and how good some concert films that he had acquired was! So, for the last two hours we have been sampling 10-12 different concerts, and while most of them are quite delightful seen as "movies", almost all of them makes me sick to my stomach from a musical standpoint; none of films correlate what I see with what I hear. Some examples:
> 
> Some Jazz with Keith Jarrett Trio, in the soundtrack all instruments mixed in the middle whilst on the screen the piano is clearly on the right, drums in the middle and bass to the left.
> 
> ...


Maybe he has set the thing up out of phase as it sounds (ha ha) most peculisr.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

moody said:


> Maybe he has set the thing up out of phase as it sounds (ha ha) most peculisr.


Don't think so, I played some CD's and SACD's with surround tracks that I'm very familiar with and they all sounded as I deem correct/natural... (I have noticed similar things before when someone have demonstrated concert DVD's for me previously..)

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The problem will be that the visual perspective will change from time to time while the audio perspective will stay the same. The microphone placement determines how it will sound. It doesn't bother me all that much, personally, even if it's unnatural, but I see how it could bother others.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

He might have the balance settings within the Dolby Surround decoder set wrong. Sometimes DSPs have their own balance settings, and the decoder for DVD/Blu is different than the one used for SACDs. Generally, the rear channel should just be fill with hall ambience and the front three speakers should mesh to create a realistic soundstage. It shouldn't be coming from all corners like that.

It took me weeks to get the balance of the six speakers right, and that was even before I started equalizing. Multichannel sound can be fantastic, but it isn't plug and play. It has to be custom tweaked for the room.

Last night I was watching Bruckner's 7th with Wand and the sound was excellent. Anyone in LA who is interested in hearing and seeing what's possible is welcome to contact me to arrange a visit.


----------

